# Cervical spinal fusion



## Deadpd (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey there y'all!

 I'm having issues with a chart to code. Can anyone help me get both the PCS an the CPT from the following chart?:

 Patient is being seen for an open anterior cervical interbody fusion via anterior approach, decompression of the spinal nerve roots with diskectomy, insertion of PEEK cages X 2, anterior instrumentation to retain cages with autograft and morcelized allograft performed at C5-6, C6-7, open anterior cervical interbody fusion, decompression of spinal nerve roots with discectomy and anterior instrumentation to retain cages with autograft and morcelized allograft C7-T1. The autograft is harvested from the left iliac crest.

 These are the codes I have
 PCS: 0RG20A0, 0RG40A0, 0QB30ZZ, 0RB30ZZ

 CPT: 22551, 22552x2, 22853x3, 20930, 20938

 Am I missing any PCS or CPT codes? Any help would be great.

 Thanks!!!


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 3, 2017)

codermcdreamy said:


> Hey there y'all!
> 
> I'm having issues with a chart to code. Can anyone help me get both the PCS an the CPT from the following chart?:
> 
> ...





I don't know anything about PCS, but for CPT....I would question what the surgeon means by "anterior instrumentation to retain cages". My docs use a separate plate with ACDF's. If that verbiage is referring to a plate, then you can also code 22845/6.

HTH!


----------

